# Canon's "matte" lens hoods.



## JEAraman (May 22, 2012)

I just wish I could replace some of my older lens hoods with a newer "scratch resistant" version... anyone know where one can find such hoods.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 28, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> I just wish I could replace some of my older lens hoods with a newer "scratch resistant" version... anyone know where one can find such hoods.



Are you talking of the types like on my 100L or 70-300L? They are certainly not scratch resistant, actually I find the exact difference to be the case because the matte finish is easily damaged and anything is visible like a scratch on your new ferrari.

My 3rd party hood on my old 100 non-L macro was not so posh, but since it's got the "cheap plastic" look anyway a scratch hardly shows.


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm not too sure about that..

my 70-200II hood and 100L hoods look like new.. whereas my 851.2/16-35II/ 24-70(before I sold it)...hoods look like they have scratches and skidd-like marks on them.. 

I actually was planning on getting some "carbon-fiber" tape and covering them


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 4, 2012)

I bet LensCoat makes neoprene covers for your hoods. Scratches? Whatever. They're tools - a blemish or two (or twenty) are just signs of use. I'll never forget the living room in my aunt's house, with clear plastic runners on the carpets and clear plastic covers on the furniture - I thought it was stupid as a kid...and I still do. Get out and use your tools to make pictures!!


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 5, 2012)

I do.. that's why they're scratched up.. Maybe it's gear OCD but I like them to stay "new-like" for as long as I can.. however, once it's been scratched.... it's like a green light to "not care"..


----------



## pwp (Jun 5, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> I do.. that's why they're scratched up.. Maybe it's gear OCD but I like them to stay "new-like" for as long as I can.. however, once it's been scratched.... it's like a green light to "not care"..



If it means that much to you, why not protect your new hoods with black Gaffa Tape and they'll be pristine at re-sell time. Cheap & cheerful.

Actually there's another tack you could take, get a $10 eBay clone of your hood & use that. I bought an eBay hood to replace a lost hood for the 24-105. It's perfectly fine....and it's matte finish.

PW


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 5, 2012)

can you share the "brand" and seller.. I already ordered a white hood for the 70-200II just for fun.. but I didn't know there were matte finishes available.


thanks


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> I do.. that's why they're scratched up.. Maybe it's gear OCD but I like them to stay "new-like" for as long as I can.. however, once it's been scratched.... it's like a green light to "not care"..



Heh, it's the same when you buy a new car (or different one). You pray not to get any dings or scratches, but once it happens then the worrying is over and you don't care as much.


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 5, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> JEAraman said:
> 
> 
> > I do.. that's why they're scratched up.. Maybe it's gear OCD but I like them to stay "new-like" for as long as I can.. however, once it's been scratched.... it's like a green light to "not care"..
> ...



true.. but once you have those scratches fixed.. you get a little cautious again


----------



## daveheinzel (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds like you need a lens hood for your lens hood.


----------



## pwp (Jun 5, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> can you share the "brand" and seller...



Couldn't tell you...some HK eBay store. It was a while ago.
BTW I hope your white 70-200 hood is black on the inside!

PW


----------



## jhpeterson (Jun 5, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > JEAraman said:
> ...


Speaking as someone whose car got hit twice in less than six months and the cost of repairs added up to at least as much as what the car was new, I most definitely agree.
Having recently bought both the 100 macro L and the 70-200/2.8 IS II, I've come to find the "matte finish" hoods to be a little nicer than what was previously offered. Just hope I can take good care of them!


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 5, 2012)

jhpeterson said:


> JEAraman said:
> 
> 
> > Razor2012 said:
> ...



Exactly my thoughts... those hoods take care of themselves basically.. my 85L1.2 hood looks all "blemished" eventhough it has been well taken care of.. as opposed to my 24-70's hood which gets to see alot more "outdoor" action.


----------



## Astro (Jun 5, 2012)

you know your on a gearhead website when people care about scratches on a lens hood.... :


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 5, 2012)

Astro said:


> you know your on a gearhead website when people care about scratches on a lens hood.... :



+1 ) ... however, loving care for one's hood seems to be quite common, and when selling a lens some see a scratched *hood* as an indication for a *lens* not taken care of. I don't know how high the correlation is.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jun 5, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> JEAraman said:
> 
> 
> > I do.. that's why they're scratched up.. Maybe it's gear OCD but I like them to stay "new-like" for as long as I can.. however, once it's been scratched.... it's like a green light to "not care"..
> ...



I've read an article once about a car manufacturor that sold cars pre-scratched, so owners wouldn't worry to begin with. It didn't catch.


----------



## pwp (Jun 5, 2012)

When I see a new "ding" on a lens hood, I usually think, oh good, that's a hit that my lens didn't get. Lens hoods do way more than stop flare. The strong flexible plastics used by Canon make the hoods brilliant shock absorbers. 

As Barack Obama, the Pope, Ansel Adams & Queen Elizabeth always say, never leave home without your lens hood. How do they put it again? _Always wear protection_...

PW


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

pwp said:


> When I see a new "ding" on a lens hood, I usually think, oh good, that's a hit that my lens didn't get. Lens hoods do way more than stop flare. The strong flexible plastics used by Canon make the hoods brilliant shock absorbers.
> 
> As Barack Obama, the Pope, Ansel Adams & Queen Elizabeth always say, never leave home without your lens hood. How do they put it again? _Always wear protection_...
> 
> PW



Lol exactly, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Old Shooter (Jun 5, 2012)

I can completely understand "L"-ding-phobia! I paid more for one "L" lens than my first car cost!


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 5, 2012)

To be honest I had to purchase a new 3rd party hood for my 24-70 before selling it.. Had the buyer seen how the hood was broken .. let alone scratched.. i'm sure he wouldn't have bought it 

I did, however, tell him that it had been through a bit of action and he "tested" it before finalizing the payment.

Not to go too far off topic.. I just think I still prefer the newer matte hoods that show "less" wear and tear on them.. If anyone knows where I can find 3rd party ones , for the (85mm1.2) it would be great.

thanks for all the comments...


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 5, 2012)

You can find 3rd party hoods on ebay that are much cheeper and near identical. Quality is not as high, but your original hood can stay home on a shelf and look good.


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 9, 2012)

BozillaNZ said:


> For my 24-105 hood, I actually took time to sand the exterior using sand paper, and spray painted it using matte black paint for some 10 layers. Looks better than original because it matches the camera body's matte style. Oh yeah! Gotta do this for all my hoods!



Interesting Idea.... you mind posting a pic of that?


----------

